# introduction & looking for 3/8 bearing guide round over bits



## Richardo (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi Guys new to this forum. Found it a few days ago when searching for router bit. Looks like there are some intersting folks and topics. I was looking for and still looking for 3/16" round over bits with a 3/8" guide bearing. I found some on Grizzly tools site but they come in a 4 pce. set up to 1/2" If anyone knows where I might find another supplier I would sure be pleased. The project that i have I use a onsrud pin router and I don't cut through(cut out part rattles around and damages the parts so I leave a thin bit of wood to hold the part in place and then trim with the round over bit. It has to be rounded over any way and no damage to the parts. I use a 1/2" straight bit in the Onsrud so the bearing has to be smaller than 1/2" or the bearing binds in the slot that's left.
Cheers
Richardo


----------

